# 17 " lcd with DVI input



## Ringwraith (Sep 27, 2005)

Any 17" lcds in the market with DVI input? im looking at a future upgrade here...
the samsung 710N and viewsonic VA712 both have only analog connectors


----------



## aceman (Sep 27, 2005)

It is tough to find 17 inch with DVI in India, I was initially searching for 710T ...........finally gave hope and bought a 710n, not that I regret 710n is a great monitor though..COntrast is almost as good as CRT, color reproduction is decent and gosting is not visible ( as far as my eyes can see).


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 27, 2005)

seriously...  but with lcd/plasma technology getting cheaper... i hope around 6 months quality LCDs ll be lower priced and more accessible.


----------



## mail2and (Sep 27, 2005)

Samsung 710n here too...


Frankly DVI doesn't offer that much boost in performance to justify the price rise. I mean yes there is that 5-10% improvement.. but it's hardly noticeable!


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 27, 2005)

its evident when the fonts becomes small or u want a resolution other than the "native" resolution


----------



## theraven (Sep 27, 2005)

i think the samsung 730B is dual input ..
that is analog and digital 
check it out


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Sep 27, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> Any 17" lcds in the market with DVI input? im looking at a future upgrade here...
> the samsung 710N and viewsonic VA712 both have only analog connectors



Do you really need DVI? Honestly, you won't find any difference.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> I mean yes there is that 5-10% improvement..



Improvement in what?

-k


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah u are probably right keith, but if i m going for an LCD i wud rather have the best technology 
in fact DVI does produce sharper/more vibrant images since the input is cleaner (since digital signals produced by gfx card do not have to go through a digital to analogue converter), but the difference is probably very slight to notice
looks like there's a dearth of DVI input lcds right now in india...so ill rather wait since i can make do with my lg studioworks CRT right now.
anyways some sites which i found on  DVI vs VGA :
*compreviews.about.com/od/multimedia/a/LCDSpecs.htm
*reviews.cnet.com/4520-3174_7-5136369-1.html
*www.devhardware.com/c/a/Video-Cards/Video-Hardware-Part-1/5/


----------



## mail2and (Sep 28, 2005)

kEITH said:
			
		

> mail2and said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The image looks a tiny bit sharper and crisper.. although spending that much extra for such a minute difference is foolishness IMO. That's why i bought the  710n... 

we aren't americans, are we?


----------



## aceman (Sep 28, 2005)

> The image looks a tiny bit sharper and crisper.. although spending that much extra for such a minute difference is foolishness IMO. That's why i bought the  710n...
> 
> we aren't americans, are we?



                    If I were in america i would be using a Dell 1600*1280 native resolution LCD panel with 7800GTX in SLI , but i can only dream these back in India


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 28, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> kEITH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i dont think how being american/indian matters here. all i can say is that if uve already bought something like the 710N u need not worry, its a good display. I m kinda looking at a future proof scenario whr i want my next monitor to last 3-4 future upgrades  ..... in fact i m even willing to look 19" options, when their prices become more reasonable! Thanks for the response everyone! LCD prices are falling and i m rather looking forward to the sweet spot


----------



## aceman (Sep 28, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> i think the samsung 730B is dual input ..
> that is analog and digital
> check it out



             Is 730B available in India ? if so what is the price ? I was searching for this precise model and coudn't find any and thus had to settle for a 710n. Had to replace since since my compac 15 inch CRT which was five years old died and had to change my screen.


----------



## theraven (Sep 28, 2005)

sorry m8 i was shotting off the top of my head
i dunno if its available 
ull have to ask samsung dealers
i was just doing some research and i found this to be quite good infact

anyways u wont have any problems with 710n either
its a gr8 piece
with another digit member who went for it .. and our very oen andy backin it too .. i think u should go fot it


----------



## aceman (Sep 28, 2005)

I have asked a lot of dealers + searched thorugh every street of Ritche street but was not able to find 710B, some had the viewsonic model but i was not sure about the service in that model.For the Dell model , the reply was I have dell pc if you want   .so settled for the 710n and as I was saying, all i saw was improvement from my CRT ( okay my five year old 15 inch CRT was never a technological wonder anyway).The only issue is that it does not look good at resolution(s) below the native one ( at least my perspective), but with a nice video card and disabling AA ( image looks clean anyway at these resolutions and the resulting  performance hit is not worth it) can do the trick.


----------



## theraven (Sep 28, 2005)

its not supposed to look good at resolution other than native one
lcd's work best only in one resolution


----------



## magnet (Sep 28, 2005)

yup i bought mine for 15.2k...710n...but heard in delhi its gone to ard 14k


----------



## aceman (Sep 29, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> its not supposed to look good at resolution other than native one
> lcd's work best only in one resolution



    yep and this factor sucks when ever i think of latest games which might be released.Do note that when a game frames in a LCD , well it will be even more horrible than gosting.God only knows how long I can keep playing mordern games at 1280*1024 before by 6800GT becomes a bottle neck


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 29, 2005)

1024X786 resolution with 85 Hz is possible & good for all 17" LCD as far as I know, do u really need to go any higher

U can increse the font & icon size from the desktop properties panel


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 29, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> its not supposed to look good at resolution other than native one
> lcd's work best only in one resolution


thats the biggest problem with the lcds currently available in india....high end lcds are either not available or at an extreme price premium


----------

